# DR PEPPER "CANDY-STRIPED" BOTTLE



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 24, 2010)

"Is there a Doctor in the house?"

 I expect this thread will be short-lived, but hopefully will generate enough interest to satisfy my curiousity.  I was surfing the internet earlier, and quite by accident stumbled onto an article (see attachment below) that caused me to have a brief childhood flashback. It involves what the article calls "Candy-Striped" containers ... two cans and one bottle.  The perculiar part about it is that I remember this bottle and the St. Bernard dog mascot that was associated with it. But even stranger is the fact that I had forgotten about it entirely, and until I came across today's article haven't even thought about it in at least 45 years or more. When I finally found a photo of the bottle (see page two) it totally blew my mind in a wave of flashbacks! It was like seeing an old friend again.  []

 In any event, I am primarily interested in the bottle, and it dawned on me that it must be very rare as I have never once seen one, nor can I recall any discussions on it here on A-B.net or elsewhere. So if you have one of these rare gems, please share it with us, and tell us how you came to possess it. And is it as rare as I think, or am I just imagining things?

 Thanks,

 SODA "FLASHBACK" BOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 24, 2010)

The actual bottle itself ...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 24, 2010)

I've never seen one.... except that it looks familiar. I think I must have seen a magazine ad somewhere. If you're like me, something else about it should pop up in a couple days or so. (Does that ever happen to anyone else?)


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 24, 2010)

IT IS LISTED ON GONO UNDER DR. PEPPER   #26 DATED 1975  IT SAY'S Nm in Red Oval(M+N)-Horz Lns                                                                                                                   the pic. looks familiar but can't say or think of where?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks guys/gals ...

 You posted right in the middle of this one. I looked at Gono first, but didn't look as late as 1975.

 Perhaps this pic of "Frosty" the St. Bernard will jog some memories too ...  []  (Although with the standard bottle).

 SPB


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2010)

that is a killer bottle! c mon lets see the bottom, aint seen that one.................


----------



## acls (Jun 25, 2010)

I am going from memory on this so I may be a year or so off.  I believe the dates on these are 1959 and 1960.  

 The candy stripe ACL Dr Pepper is one of the most sough after ACL Peppers out there.  I believe there were two versions.  The later version has the trademark registered symbol (R in a circle) on the ACL under the "r in "Pepper".  The earlier version like the one you have pictured does not have that symbol.  I have seen these sell for as much as $700 when the economy was booming and ebay was doing great.  They would probably bring less than half that now.


----------



## carling (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's one that ended on ebay yesterday for $557.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Dr-Pepper-Bottle-Pin-Stripped-6-1-2-oz-Must-See-/370397861759?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563d6ed77f


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 25, 2010)

madman ~

 Sorry, but the bottle isn't mine. I "borrowed" the photo off the internet. I was hoping you had one.  Lol  []

 acls ~

 Thanks. I suspected there weren't too many around. Now I want one worse than before. It would be great if we could determine the exact dates, and see some more photos.

 SPB


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 25, 2010)

Man, I need to find even newer dumps now?[&:]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 25, 2010)

carling ~

 Thanks.  As usual, I'm a day late and $550.00 short!

 Here's the base from the e-Bay bottle ... 1957


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 25, 2010)

Holy crap, the late 50's - early 60's are starting to kick in!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 25, 2010)

What you talkin' about, Willis?  Us babyboomers have been "kickin' it" for fifty years!  Besides, I was wrong about not having thought about this bottle for 45 years ... make that 53 years. I was five years old in 1957. Is it possible I actually remember drinking from one of these bottles?  Must be, because until today I never saw one ... but have a memory of one locked away in my head somewhere.  Weird!

 SPB


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jun 25, 2010)

You sly dog, I mean for collectibles! 

 It's going to be HOT STUFF! I needa start getting ACL's from the 60's


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 25, 2010)

THAT SURE IS ONE PURDY BOTTLE... WOULD JUST LIKE TO SEE ONE IN REAL LIFE AND   DARE I SAY     TOUCH ....THE HOLY GRAIL OF BOTTLES   LOL   SOME TIMES I DO GO NUTS....DON'T QUOTE ME ON THAT AND THIS MESSAGE WILL SELFDESTRUCT IN 60 SECONDS.........


----------



## athometoo (Jun 25, 2010)

anybody know where they were bottled? city? think im gonna try to find me one . the new dublin dr peppers are similar to those . sam


----------



## athometoo (Jun 25, 2010)

went and found a pic of the dublin dr peppers they sell today . i have been to the factory and bought fountain drinks there . dont know how many other states they sell too , but if anybody needs one just holler . btw they will refill and cap a  bottle for you while you wait . wonder if they would refill a theif or king bottle? sam


----------

